# Outlook 2010 Calendar Permission Access



## digital21 (Jan 4, 2011)

I just set up a calendar that both myself and my girlfriend can share. I am the primary person on the calendar and am trying to grant her permission to access it, make changes to it, etc, just as much as I can, but my 'calendar permission' tab is not working. Does anyone know why this is? The only thing she can do now is add items and then I have to accept them before they get added to the calendar. She can't edit anything. See picture below as to how it looks.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I believe you need to be using Exchange Server to have a proper shared calendar in Outlook.


----------



## digital21 (Jan 4, 2011)

What is an exchange server? I'm basically a rookie at this!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

An Exchange server is an Email server used by businesses to handle their email. The exchange server sends/receives email for their domain and also provides for shared calendars, shared contacts, shared files, but it also allows you to shared your calendar with another user that you specify. The function you're looking for uses Exchange server to "share" the calendar, therefore if you're not connecting to one, then that function is not available to you.


----------



## digital21 (Jan 4, 2011)

oh so if it's a personal calendar i'm sharing i won't be able to give access to anyone else to edit the calendar?


----------

